# Bigger, firmer, sorer boobs...what can it mean?



## MrsHenry&lt;3

Well, I joined up to find some support in WTT - so I stop pestering my darling so much to put his spermy in me! :rofl:

But also because I have an iccle issue right now and I'm not sure what to do.

Sorry if I've posted in the wrong place...

Basically, I came off the pill a few weeks ago, probably 2-3 weeks. A few days later I had a bleed; a fairly long lasting one, maybe a week; it was very light but long.

Well, since then I've had MASSIVE boobs, I mean seriously; they've jumped up from about a C cup to a D or DD. They're also very firm and tender. When I'm due my period they get sore, but only for a day - max two - and not as bad as this.

I've taken two first response pregnancy tests and they're both negative. One seemed to have colour collect at the edges of where the pos line would be, but about 40mins to an hour after I peed on it. OH says it's neg.

Sooo, what I'm wondering is - could coming off of the pill make my boobs change like this? Could it just be hormonal changes and my body returning to normal? Or should I be worried? I have no unusual bumps in my boobs, they're just GIANORMOUS!

Any ideas?


----------



## tasha41

Well what did you do in terms of sex? lol.

Coming of the pill or changing pills affects the hormone levels in your body. 

Last year I started a new pill in June after being on the same one for 3 years.. got a weird period in the middle of my pack, and got pregnant the first month!


----------



## MrsHenry&lt;3

Wellll..... We've had a couple of 'scares' when we didn't use a condom to begin with and OH came earlier than expected. He thought he pulled out in time, but we weren't sure... He says he's almost 100% sure he pulled out in time as he can 'tell' when he starts to cum. But, there's an 'almost' in that sentence that can make a big difference!!

Otherwise we've been using condoms.

We keep joking (and actually wondering if) he has really potent semen as there is always SO much of it... 

We also had a LOT of sex (him ejaculating inside me) when I was on the pill - Cerazette - and since I have heard that it is not always the most reliable pill in terms of ACTUALLY preventing pregnancy... Woohoo?

We'd both be thrilled if I were pregnant and we're in the position to raise a baby, it's just not REALLY the right time in terms of other important things to sort out and we want to spend more time with just each other.

I'm just feeling pretty confused right now as my boobs have never been like this for so long, I've been having somewhat regular bouts of sickness & heartburn (though I blame that on our AWFUL diet recently - eating junk food and too late!) but negative tests.

Up until a couple of days ago I've had REALLY bad period pains, but they feel weird...like my body is trying to shift the lining, but it's not there... Movement, but no heaviness. And now I'm getting some cervical mucus that makes me wonder if I'm ovulating or about to.... Wargh!!


----------



## tasha41

Hmm well I'd wait until your period is late, then test.

If it's negative or you still get a period but it's not like your regular period (again may be because you aren't on the pill anymore).. but you continue to have symptoms, I'd see if period #2 is late, test or see a doctor :)


----------



## MrsHenry&lt;3

I'm not sure when I should expect my period, lol! I'm very impatient... I just wanna know what's going on right now! :dohh:

I guess I'll just have to wait and try not to think about it. I was just curious if anyone else had experienced 'pregnancy symptoms' after coming off the pill simply due to hormonal imbalances or something... I've spoken to one girl, but it wasn't clear whether that WAS related to the pill or not.

It's frustrating because I don't think I'm pregnant, but I'd prefer to be able to KNOW what was going on (eg that I am pregnant) than not have a clue. Damn pill.

Thank you for your replies BTW. :)


----------



## Jemma_x

If your not to sure when your period is due, could you not go to your doctor and request a blood test?? Im not sure how it works in america but we can request one over here


----------



## MrsHenry&lt;3

See, I'm not sure how it works either. I guess I'd have to pay for it and I don't know how much. Possibly something I need to research for future knowledge. Aunty Flo came on with a vengeance this morning - typically - I knew posting a thread asking for help on the matter would get her moving. Maybe I relaxed about it and gave her a chance to get going? Who knows! She's here though, so I'm absolutely hoping this is my body getting back to normal and this is the beginning of a normal cycle! Or at least near-normal.

Thanks for the replies! ^_^


----------



## kellysays2u

Well I am happy to hear you got your period as it seems to be that was what you wanted right at the moment. You seem to have a very good head on your shoulders. I do know that yes coming off the pill can cause pregnancy symptoms because pregnancy symptoms can be so close to what period symptoms are so your body keeps going back and forth until it completely clears out of your body.

Two off topic things... ANOTHER US GIRL!!!!!!! and your ring is so gorgeous! My OH proposed without a ring so that I could help pick it out and now everyone's rings catch my eye. But yours in my opinion is one of the prettiest I have seen!


----------



## kellysays2u

Oh and to answer the requesting bloods to be done... I don't think they do it. Unless you have had past miss carriages but even then its only after they have confirmed pregnancy. Although I do think that if you happened to go a very long time without a period and had pregnancy symptoms but no positive test they might do a blood test cause my friend never had HCG (the pregnancy hormone) show up in her urine only in blood.

Hope your having a good day.

Kelly


----------



## kate.m.

Ive had really sore boobs since coming off the implant, which is kinda similar to what you have, i suppose? Ive just put it down to crazy hormone levels tho!


----------



## mum2be09

Just a quick note to you, i was on the pill and fell pregnant!
I was constantly feeling nauseous in the mornings, so took a test, which said negative. i then took 3 more tests over the next couple of weeks and still negative. I bought a clearblue digital test on the friday afternoon which showed negative. on the monday i'd had enough, and went to the docs to find out what was wrong. he did a test...which showed i was pregnant and i was around 9 weeks gone!
Amazing x


----------

